# Problem building databases/mariadb55-client



## Ben (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi,

I am running a jail on a FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE host. I tried updating the port databases/mariadb55-client but it always fails with the following error when coming to the yassl part. The configuration options are SSL and FASTMTX. When I switch off SSL it works.


```
[ 38%] Built target jemalloc
gmake: *** [all] Fehler 2
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mariadb55-client.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mariadb55-client.
```

I cleared my /etc/make.conf but no use. I updated the port, ran `portupgrade -raf` but no use. In another jail it works fine. Any idea what I could do next? Thanks for help.

*EDIT:* I fixed it by uninstalling OpenSSL first, upgrading MariaDB and reinstalling OpenSSL.


----------

